# Toro 724 no drive



## peters5001 (Dec 12, 2017)

I have a few year old Toro 724 OE.

No drive -- I checked and adjusted the shift and drive linkages, then went inside for a better look when the basics didn't help.

What I see -- the hex shaft has lateral play so it slips out of its left bearing, then the pinion gear doesn't stay engaged with the large drive gear -- no drive!

I removed the bearing retainers, bearings seem fine, the outside rubber washers a little squished but could that be enough to let the whole shaft move sideways out of its bearing?

Thoughts, suggestions welcome, or lmk if more description (or pictures) needed.

Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

peters5001 said:


> I have a few year old Toro 724 OE.
> 
> No drive -- I checked and adjusted the shift and drive linkages, then went inside for a better look when the basics didn't help.
> 
> ...


*Post some pics or a vid of this problem that is presenting itself onto us here. I have never messed with these new 1's. but I will try help you oot as best as I can from here.*


----------

